# Llama .32 "Especial" HELP!



## casca98 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I have a Llama .32 auto it looks just like a 1911 colt. It has Gabilondo Y Cia- ELGOIBHR (Espana) then under that it says CAL.7.65m/m (32) "LLAMA on the left side of the slide. The right side says LLAMA "ESPECIAL". Right side of frame has serial no#208131. Left side has some marking and then the letter D I believe that is the year marking for 1931. The problem I am having is that the D says its made in 1931 but the pictures for this gun say they started manufacture in 1933. Allso the 1933 says it holds 9 rounds of .32 but mine only holds 7! So I'm very confused on what it is. It has the flat grips just like a 1911. Its in like out of the box new condition with just a couple of marks by the slide locks. Grips still have like new edges. My Problem is, is this a collectable pistol, and if it is how much is it worth so I can insure it. I would like any info you can help me with. Thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

it sounds like a basic llama especial (baby 1911)..... later production runs had 8 round magazines, not 9. 

llama sent variants of these all over the world, their biggest export. so while it is not collectable, it may be a fun little shooter. value is $200 to $275


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 380 I like a lot.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

my best friend was shot in the leg with one....by a navy rescue swimmer. hows that for a strange story?


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

The Llama micro max 32 acp, fine little pistol, bought mine new for $149.00 some time ago. fits the hand perfect and shoots also, spare mags are hard to find tho


----------

